# Problem with LG L1919S Flat Screen



## keith28 (Apr 7, 2010)

My L1919S screen has been working fine for two years. Now, without any warning, it seems to have no power. Everything is plugged in and power is available but it will not turn on, either automatically as usual, or by the on/off switch. Anyone have any ideas please?


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

What do you mean by power is available? are you saying that the light on the bottom of the monitor is yellow or green so its telling you power is getting through? Could be the data cable

If no light there at all, then might be time to get a new monitor and or change over the cables/power lead, it might be them not the monitor.


----------



## keith28 (Apr 7, 2010)

There is power to the monitor, but no yellow or green light. It seems as though a fuse may have blown internally, or otherwsie a component failure. I was just wanting to know if anyone else had experienced this fault and, if so, is there a fix - apart from a new monitor?


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

How do you know there is power reaching the monitor if the little light is not showing?

If computer is NOT on, but monitor is, the light should be orange if computer on and data cable (what I call it can not remember what the other cord is called the one with the blue ends or the HD one if you are using that) and power is plugged in and on it should be green, if there is no light at all and both cords are working and switched on its time to get another monitor.

Just my opinion, you can pick them up cheap if you shop around.


----------

